# Looking for rescue in NE Arizona



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

One of our rescue GSD's passed a way recently and our home seems so empty. Am looking for another GSD rescue to join the pack in NE Arizona.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

If you are willing to drive to Albuquerque, keep watch on Petharbor.com -- that's where many public shelters list their dogs. I've seen some really nice GSDs in that shelter, and no breed rescue is pulling from there. 

I pulled a wonderful senior GSD out of there for a family member out west, and I was very impressed with the quality of vetting that city shelter provided prior to adoption (including bloodwork).


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Here are a couple of examples there right now:

2 y.o. male: www.PetHarbor.com pet:ALBQ.A1774218

6 y.o. male: www.PetHarbor.com pet:ALBQ1.A1701259


Phoenix has a few too:
8 y.o. male...his poor ears: www.PetHarbor.com pet:MRCP.A4036706
6 y.o. female ... www.PetHarbor.com pet:MRCP.A4045656
6 y.o. female ... www.PetHarbor.com pet:MRCP.A4046008
4 y.o. male .... www.PetHarbor.com pet:AZHS1.A572878

As you know, adopting directly from any city shelter, you will need to carefully evaluate the dog for yourself. If you've owned a few GSDs, you likely know what you like.

Dogs available through breed rescue:
http://www.swgermanshepherdrescue.com/ADOPTABLE_DOGS.HTM


----------

